# Worcester Police say a man who was in their custody has died



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

WORCESTER, Mass. - Worcester Police say a man who was in their custody has died. 
Police say officers found the man Wednesday night suffering a medical emergency in his cell at the Worcester Police Department. 
*Officers gave the man first aid before he was transported to the hospital where he was pronounced dead a short time later.* 
Police say the Medical Examiner's Office tells them the death doesn't appear to be suspicious, but they're awaiting autopsy results to determine how the man died.

*no one ever dies in jail they die at the hospital.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

no one ever dies in jail they die at the hospital

+1


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Clinton have an alibi..?


----------

